# I feel sorry for you all in Arizona



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

This fool has no Idea what in god's green earth he's talking about. Maybe he should stick to flying planes (oh yeah he wasn't too good at that either).

John McCain speaks out against ?half-baked, spurious nationalism? during medal ceremony ? TheBlaze

Maybe he and the pope should get together and come up with a new political strategy for America

Screw America on Health care

Open the borders to all comers including rapists, terrorists, and fatally ill contagious individuals

Stop all use of fosil fuels. nuclear energy

and turn the clock back to the 13th century.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Maybe he should stick to flying planes (oh yeah he wasn't too good at that either).


Just my opinion, but I think it fine to agree or disagree with any politician, but to me, disrespecting someone's honorable service to this country goes too far.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a friend who lived in Arizona all his life, near the border. He recently returned to the Pittsburgh area to live. Said he couldn't take it there any more. It felt like a foreign country to him.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*As a citizen of Arizona, I sincerely apologize the to citizens of the US for Sen. John McCain's insane actions.*


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

******* said:


> Just my opinion, but I think it fine to agree or disagree with any politician, but to me, disrespecting someone's honorable service to this country goes too far.


Honorable service? You're kidding, right? Do some research. This fool was responsible for killing numerous US Navy sailors when he caused a fire while pulling a stupid stunt on the deck of a carrier. While his shipmates were fighting the fire, he retreated below decks to a safe area. He should have been court marshalled but 'daddy' kept him from suffering any consequences. Honorable service...... I think not!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Honorable service? You're kidding, right? Do some research. This fool was responsible for killing numerous US Navy sailors when he caused a fire while pulling a stupid stunt on the deck of a carrier. While his shipmates were fighting the fire, he retreated below decks to a safe area. He should have been court marshalled but 'daddy' kept him from suffering any consequences. Honorable service...... I think not!


So did you vote for him or Obama? Here is my research that says he didn't cause it:

http://www.politifact.com/punditfac...blame-john-mccain-deadly-1967-fire-aboard-us/


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I think his brain cancer might be effecting his judgement just a whee little bit. Time for the ole dog to step down before he makes a complete fool of himself. Or is it to late.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is just another justification for term limits for all elected government positions. McCain is well past due to retire. Name one thing he has accomplished that actually helped the American people. I thank God that he wasn't elected President, It would have been the equlivient of electing another democrat to the office...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Commie brainwashed him while he was a POW. Only reasonable explanation. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

******* said:


> So did you vote for him or Obama? Here is my research that says he didn't cause it:
> 
> Posts wrongly blame John McCain for deadly 1967 fire aboard USS Forrestal | PunditFact


I voted for Obummer first time around.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> So did you vote for him or Obama? Here is my research that says he didn't cause it:
> 
> Posts wrongly blame John McCain for deadly 1967 fire aboard USS Forrestal | PunditFact


Find the men who served with him or was a POW with him, that will vouch for his character ..... its gonna be a long search.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I voted for Obummer first time around.


Oh snap! Please say its not true.....Please....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Unfortunately, it’s true. I half-assed believed some of his baloney. And secondly, I don’t like McCain. And finally, I could not imagine the VP candidate being only a heartbeat away from being president.

In any event, with some of the ideas coming from McCain these days, seems like the end results wouldn’t have been all that different anyway. But that’s just my opinion. And we all know what opinions are worth.&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I think his brain cancer might be effecting his judgement just a whee little bit. Time for the ole dog to step down before he makes a complete fool of himself. Or is it to late.


That is a very charitable and reasonable answer.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Unfortunately, it's true. I half-assed believed some of his baloney. And secondly, I don't like McCain. And finally, I could not imagine the VP candidate being only a heartbeat away from being president.
> 
> In any event, with some of the ideas coming from McCain these days, seems like the end results wouldn't have been all that different anyway. But that's just my opinion. And we all know what opinions are worth.��


I would have voted Sarah Palin in a heart beat over Mcstain or or Oblunder.
Oblunder absolutely destroyed the values and morals in this country just to name a couple things to start with. Damn Chief you lost a few brownie points me sorry to hear that. Ill try to forgive you but it may take some time.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm still rooting for the Cancer!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, everyone has occasional lapses in judgment. Thank god I came to my senses.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I think his brain cancer might be effecting his judgement just a whee little bit. Time for the ole dog to step down before he makes a complete fool of himself. Or is it to late.


Too Late, he's going down among of the most hated Senators in History. He had very little to say about the kenyon and can't shut his pie hole up over a fellow republican president. He's an obstinate SOB that should have resigned with a little bit of dignity or switched parties to his true beliefs.
Bye Songbird....Go Cancer!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

******* said:


> Just my opinion, but I think it fine to agree or disagree with any politician, but to me, disrespecting someone's honorable service to this country goes too far.


True, but from what has been printed about jonny was that he was a hot shot who didn't quite follow the rules and that was part of what got him shot down in the first place.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

******* said:


> Just my opinion, but I think it fine to agree or disagree with any politician, but to me, disrespecting someone's honorable service to this country goes too far.


I agree with Real Old man.. his flying was not all that great... after all he did get shot down... HIs service was fine and honorable, his flying skills sucked


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Well he sucks. But he is no Feinstein or Harris.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree with Real Old man.. his flying was not all that great... after all he did get shot down... HIs service was fine and honorable, his flying skills sucked


What was wrong with his flying skills? Plenty of great aviators have been shot down. I just don't understand this disrespect of a veteran.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Baja Arizona has far more of a chance of happening than Calexit or the State of Jefferson ...


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

******* said:


> What was wrong with his flying skills? Plenty of great aviators have been shot down. I just don't understand this disrespect of a veteran.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1967_USS_Forrestal_fire

There are many who have associated him to this
disaster. He was there, but I don't know how culpable he
was. It had nothing to do with flying as best I can tell.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Stockton said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1967_USS_Forrestal_fire
> 
> There are many who have associated him to this
> disaster. He was there, but I don't know how culpable he
> was. It had nothing to do with flying as best I can tell.


Curious how he could be blamed for a rocket being launched from one plane & hitting the plane next to him, causing the fire? I wonder how many folks now criticizing his military service, voted for him against Obama?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know nothing about john mccain's military service.
What I do know is that he voted Against the Constitution, For Socialism, For Senseless Nation Building, For Reckless Taxation, For Ridiculous Over Spending et.al


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I did not vote in that election. Both were of equal evil.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I know nothing about john mccain's military service.
> What I do know is that he voted Against the Constitution, For Socialism, For Senseless Nation Building, For Reckless Taxation, For Ridiculous Over Spending et.al


And I agree. Guess I get sensitive when I see folks attacking one's military service as I grew up during the Vietnam War, when the military was hated. I was in ROTC when in many schools cadets didn't wear their uniforms to class because of the hate.

My only point is to stop the attacks on his or anyone's honorable service. As you so wisely state, there is plenty to attack with his, and really any politician's, political record.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Gunn said:


> I did not vote in that election. Both were of equal evil.


I happen to come from the school of thought that so many have died & sacrificed for me to have the right to vote, that I vote even when I dislike all candidates... as you did. I actually hate all politicians equally and usually pick the one that stinks the least.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

How about some sympathy for those of us suffering in Tennessee ----- we are stuck with Alexander and Corker -----two RINOs. We need need to primary all these self-serving machine types.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

oldgrouch said:


> How about some sympathy for those of us suffering in Tennessee


Thought you were gonna mention the Vols. 

You will need prayers this weekend against Alabama. Could be ugly, like it was for us Rebels.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

McPain was apparently good at one thing. McPain in the Butt was an excellent liar and almost a good a traitor.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree with Real Old man.. his flying was not all that great... after all he did get shot down... HIs service was fine and honorable, his flying skills sucked


A lot of people got shot down, that doesn't mean they were bad flyers.

My grandfather died in a B-24 over Romania in WWII, that doesn't mean the pilot screwed the pooch, sometimes it's just your time to go. Especially when you get sent on an insanely dangerous mission.


----------

